# Special setup



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi !

I'm a newbie in Home Theatre and I want a "special" setup.

I wonder if it's possible or not.

I think about a setup with JBL LSR4300 serie (speakers + sub)

But what A/V preamplifier does I need for that setup ?

What connections to use ? (multiple SPDIF ?)

I'm looking on the JBL website but didn't find any informations about that.

Thanks for any advices.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking at that system its a fully active speaker system, which means all you really need is a preamp/processor, typically referred to as a pre/pro. If you post a budget, we should be able to come up with some good suggestions and include cabling you will need as well. One thing is for sure with that system though, it will go loud. I would consider changing the subwoofer though, because although its loud, is doesnt really go that deep in terms of home theater performance.


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

My budget is from 0 to 2000€ for the preamp. 

I think I'll bought this setup in one or 2 years...depending on the money :spend:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

atomik said:


> I think about a setup with JBL LSR4300 serie (speakers + sub)
> 
> But what A/V preamplifier does I need for that setup ?


Hi, the LSR 43xx are outstanding speakers, howevr they've got built in equalization features that you may not use. IMO the LSR 63xx are going to be a better option for HT without much if any added cost; i believe they have superior amps at the cost of the EQ software. 

For a sub I don't think the JBL sub is the way to go. Internet Direct is the way to go, and more than one (Two or three or four) is absolutely going to get you superior performance. Consider two of these:

http://www.rythmikaudio.com/FV15HP.html

instead, just for instance.

For a preamplfiier, what you want to do is drive them from a receiver with analog preamplifier outs and have the receiver handle digital to analog conversion and source switching. Preamplifier outs should be adequately powered with headroom to spare... the Marantz SR6005:
http://www.accessories4less.com/index.php?page=search&search_query=SR6005&x=0&y=0

Should do the trick! Its predecessor, the SR6004, measured with 7v pre-outs, which is 3-4x more than enough power!!! 

Or if you don't mind spending more for a feature packed high end processor, I highly recommend the Denon 4311

http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-4311CI-Channel-Multi-Room-Receiver/dp/B0042KVX2S


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I also think that the Marantz would be an excellent decision. Such that you are in Europe, I believe the Denon AVR-2311 offers Preamp Outputs as well. This is not offered on the US Versions that are called the AVR-2311CI. Here Preamp Outputs show up at the 3311 Series. Also, with Onkyo, you would need to look for the TX-NR709 or above.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Why waste money on an AVR with amps in them though, when these speakers are all active. A pre/pro would be the best option IMHO. Also, the 2k budget, is this including the speakers, or just for the processing element?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> Why waste money on an AVR with amps in them though, when these speakers are all active. A pre/pro would be the best option IMHO. Also, the 2k budget, is this including the speakers, or just for the processing element?


I dont know, I cant see how spending just $579 (and thats with hdmi 1.4 support) would be a waste on amps per se. An avr would also be more future-proof if future speaker choices are passive. Dont get me wrong a pre/pro is awesome but not necessarily the best value, you gotta love a4l.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> Why waste money on an AVR with amps in them though, when these speakers are all active. A pre/pro would be the best option IMHO. Also, the 2k budget, is this including the speakers, or just for the processing element?


Here I go....because....

- The cheapest pre-pro, the Emotiva UMC-1, has severe bass management issues that put it off most people's lists
- The marantz AV7005 costs a good bit more than an SR6005 with dubious advantages justifying paying more
- The Denon 4311 has Audyssey XT32 and SubEQ while the AV7005 does not
- Denon's true pre-pro is like 5000 dollars and actually has dated features compared to a 4311CI
- the amps in the 4311 ci can be completely turned off
- the amps could be used to power less expensive passive surround speakers or even be used for widths or heights someday
- Lexicon's seemingly excellent pre pro is like $11000
- besides the above, what other pre pros would you recommend? I presume Onkyo/integra has one, but I'd be more comfortable with a denon, no questions asked, personally.

On paper I agree with you that pre pros make more sense than receivers but in execution, they just end up being overpriced and less capable. Supposedly, Parasound's finally about to release a new pre pro though. It'll still be in the overpriced tier but it's possible it performs well... we'll wait and see. Right now, there's nothing I'd pick over the Denon 4311 personally, and if I wanted to throw away all the features to save money, I don't see either the Emotiva or Marantz AV7005 as a superior choice to a quality receiver.


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

It is 2000€ for the amp/preamp.


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

So an only preamp is too expensive compared to an A/V amplifier with pre-out ?

There is no amp/preamp with XLR output ?


Thnaks for your replies !


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

atomik said:


> So an only preamp is too expensive compared to an A/V amplifier with pre-out ?
> 
> There is no amp/preamp with XLR output ?
> 
> ...


Onkyo AV Pre amp have XLR + also Audyssey MultEQ XT32.
http://www.us.onkyo.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Preamplifier


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok thanks !

It's interesting...

Is someone here have the same (or similar) setup ?


----------

